# WinRar set password button "gone"?



## buhyA (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello! 
I don't know if I'm on the right board to ask this, but I could find my solution no where else. And I don't really know where else to go. 

My issue is, I want to make an archive with WinRar and use a password to make the files more secure. 

>Now I right clicked the folder I wanted to make an archive with, 

>went to Advanced,

>and wanted to click "Set Password"

>Now this happens: 

imgur: the simple image sharer

(it might look weird for someone, but this is only the german language :wink 

I don't know what the issue is. I redownloaded and reinstalled WinRar over and over again. 

I tested the current version (5.10) and also 4.20, 3.19 and more version that I heard that were pretty stable builds. 

It's not the first time I set a password in WinRar, too. 

Maybe it's a Win8.1 issue, because I had Win7 before and only upgraded just recently. (Well, not exactly upgraded, but a clean install on a new HDD)

I really hope it's just because I forgot to click something, or something really obvious I'm seem just a bit stupid about. :grin:

Thank you in advance for every reply and help ! :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have no clue what it say's but this is a tutorial for winrar which shows the steps for using including passwording Winrar - Tutorial


----------



## buhyA (Jul 11, 2014)

@joeten 
Maybe I said it a bit weird in my previous post, 

because the thing is, the area I marked in red is where the "Set Password" Button should be.
And it seems like there is none! And even if I follow all steps on the tutorial, it still remains gone and lost in the nowhere. 
But thanks a lot anyways.


----------

